# Secret Santa Chi



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone would be interested in doing secret santa chi this year. There was one last year so I thought maybe we could do it again this year if people are interested.

thought I would post a few rules so you can decide if you would like to join or not.

#1 you must have at least 100 posts & be an active member 

#2 you must be aware that there is no guarentee that you will get a gift in return it has happened in previous years this is a chance you must be willing to take when joining.

#3 It is open to all members I will try to pair everyone up according to where they live so shipping prices will not be a issue please let me know if you are willing to ship international or not.

#4 please do not be offended if you spend alot but do not receive alot in return it is meant to be fun not a competition.

#5 you must sign up by sept.15th so everyone can be paired up & start shopping.

#6 please leave your chis name the state & US. UK or where ever you live along with a list of possible things you would like. just remember these are suggestions only.

#7 All packages should be sent out no later than December 4th, to make sure they have enough time to get where they are going its best to arrive early than late.

This should be very fun if people are interested. Please PM me your addresses, the amount you are willing to spend & where you are able to ship to if you would like to participate


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

oops.. lol when I posted the price limit I forgot about the $ differences around the world.. THe price limit was just a suggestion not written in stone. I have since edited the limit feel free to spend what you can I understand that times are tough so if you can only spend a few dollars, pounds whatever... that is fine. 

I will try my hardest to make this as easy & convienient with shipping prices. Hopefully enough people from the same places will sign up & shipping cost wont be an issue. 

Please let me know if you are willing to ship internationally I know that shipping is expensive & takes longer so wouldnt want to pair up people who do not have the extra money for shipping costs.

Also please let me know if you have any suggestions on how to make secret santa any better.

please PM me your addresses, where you will ship to & how much you are able to spend.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Sounds great count me in


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Yay count me in Apple!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

yay mandys in!! & rocky too!!
lol you guys have already broken the rules lol

you fogot to add your wish lists & where you live althought I think it says where most people are from.
Also are you guys willing to ship internationally or prefer local?


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

We're in!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Yay secret santa is up & running!!


----------



## joanne22 (Dec 31, 2008)

COUNT ME IN will ship internationaly wish list as i have 2 girls and 2 boys everything size small dont really mind i love the dimante collars love frills for the girls bully sticks anything really dont mind


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Count us in!!
Our location:Lima,Ohio 45804
We will ship to USA.
Wish List:
wellness training treats
nylabones-small
pink bandanas
pink leash or collar
pound puppy from yard sale
$5 paypal gift certificate
used xs pink hoodie or sweater
used girls crib blankets or receiving blankets from yard sales
pink anything!


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

We're in Ontario, Canada. We can ship US as long as it's closer to the border.. and websites for ordering are welcome!

Our wishlist:

Betty needs a Puppia! USED! Not new.  Any colour looks good with black. I don't know what size she'd be.. usually the 7-10in stuff fits.

She doesn't really -like- toys, a smaller Skineeze might entice her - I can only find big ones.

No treats unless 100% meat please. Bully sticks, tracheas, dehydrated meats.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

thanks to everyone who has joined & please remember this is just for fun.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Ok after much thought I have decided that it is easier if you just have 1 secret santa instead of signing up more than one time if you have a multiple chi home. I know that a lot of people do not have much to spend so I want this to be far & for no one to feel left out. 

If you are a multiple dog home you can either decide to choose 1 chi to put into secret santa or you can ask for something all chis can share you never know you just may get a generous person who will buy for all your pets by again no guarantees. I also would like to add that just because you get 1 person doesnt mean that is the person that has your name wouldnt want any cheating would we? lol


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Apple, you are so sweet to go to all this trouble. I am in Clinton, OH 44216.

All my chi girls can share stuff. They love everything and they wear between xxsmall - xsmall. Anything my santa wants to send will be loved and appreciated!!! I hope people don't make this too hard. If you are a multi chi household, it should be up to the santa on what they want to send. Let's keep this simple and fun, okay??? If anyone has any intention of complaining or not being appreciative, I would advise them not to join. This is just good, clean holiday cheer!!!:daisy:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm in Texas. I have 4 Chi's. 3 girls, one boy. My girls wear size XXS, and my boy wears XS. They like bully sticks, Texas Tooth Picks, or any chewie that is all natural 100% meat. They love blankets, beds, snuggle sacks, and very small squeaky toys. We will be happy with whatever anyone wants to send, no matter what it is. 

One question, did I miss a spending limit? Also, a deadline for mailing our package to our partner? Please forgive me if this has already been answered.

Apple, thank you for heading this up. I know how much work it can be. It is much appreciated! (((hugs)))


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

well put Robin! Im pairing accordingly so everyone will get the same amount of money spent on them that they are willing to spend. that way you dont spend a ton of money & get nothing in return.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

TLI said:


> I'm in Texas. I have 4 Chi's. 3 girls, one boy. My girls wear size XXS, and my boy wears XS. They like bully sticks, beef tails, or any chewie that is all natural 100% meat. They love blankets and very small squeaky toys. We will be happy with whatever anyone wants to send, no matter what it is.
> 
> One question, did I miss a spending limit? Also, a deadline for mailing our package to our partner? Please forgive me if this has already been answered.
> 
> Apple, thank you for heading this up. I know how much work it can be. It is much appreciated! (((hugs)))


nope you didnt miss the spending limit it should be sent to me along with your address in a pm that way no one else knows what anyone else is spending. Just trying to avoid any hurt feelings. 
I will be enclosing a mail by date on your final PM with your secret santa name.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

I have 2 boys 1 girl all wear a size x small - small they love all types of toys are fussy with treats though they love bully sticks and chewies id love to try those texas toothpics if im paired with someone in the usa they also like wellness treats id be happy with anything as its the thought that counts thank you


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

lol Ive been pushing everyone to make wish lists & I havent made one lol Im losing it.

I have a total of 5 dogs 4 chis & 1 basset hound I do not expect anyone to buy for them all by any means though. All my dogs love treats they eat wellness treats, three dog bakery treats,old mother hubbard treats, merrick bully sticks. They love stuffed squeaky dog toys, all love clothes Tader is 10lbs but doesnt need any clothes but they are welcome he is anywhere from a small to a medium , Piper is about 5 lbs & wears a x-small to a small & Friday poor little friday has no clothes yet he is about 3 lbs & wears I would say an xsmall or tiny small he is still growing.
They all wear adjustable collars sz small 8-14, I use John Paul Pet shampoo, crazy dog, tropiclean, earth bath. l love harnesses & leashes, beds. you name it we love it lol 
I also feed wellness puppy & wellness super5mix

just thought I might add Id love a polka dot bed sack lol incase anyone is feeling generous lol

These are all just suggestions it is meant to help your secret santa out but in the end they decide what you will receive.


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh this is wonderful!
I live in Sydney Australia. I have two girls, Pebbles and Shadow. They both love chews and treats, they both wear size Small (they're 12" long and weight approx 7lbs each), My wishlist is new bowls but thats boring for the puppies HAHA i think they'd rather some new toys  (Shadow LOVES squeeky toys. Pebbles rathers chew treats).

I think the good thing would be that your summer things are on sale now and we're only just coming into summer. And my winter things are on sale and you guys are coming into winter so for sale items it works for us!!!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

so gald you decided to join tasha can you PM me your address along with where you are willing to ship to & how much you want to spend.


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh Apple i forgot to add where and how much!!
I'm willing to ship anywhere.. dollar amount is not a problem for me...


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

Paige and I are in. We live in Kansas and I would prefer to ship within the US. 




Here is Paige's wishlist:


*Baby blankets, xxxs-xxs clothes/sweaters (she only weighs 1 lb!), Baby spoons, Baby brush, Little cat or dog toys, Chihuahua figurines, collectables, SS necklace pendant, etc, Charlie Bear treats, Hartz Tiny Dog Dental Duo treat, Hartz Fast Friends scented hamburger toy, Customizable harness using Paige's measurements (Mandy), Anything pink and girly, Petco/Petsmart gift card. Also, Paige eats Wellness Small Breed Adult. * 






Can't wait to get my buddy and start shopping! How fun!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

ok I added you tasha & voodewlady. Ive sent you Pm's about price & shipping.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

We're in, too!

We live in Bloomington, Indiana 47403

Don't really have a wish list - bully sticks, cheese-flavored treats, winter coat (Xs, I think - she's still growing though) books, little stuffed animals, skineez..we're not picky!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

ok Ive added you msmadison


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh I just love doing Secret Santa! Fun!
I live in Indio, California
My girls can share everything in clothes...They are both a size Medium...they weigh 6 and 7 lbs.
Anything that has to do with Chi's ! Collectables, Picture frame, etc..
Bungee toys 
Please no food items only because Lulubelle is so allergic to so many things Poor baby she misses out on a lot of goodies!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> Apple, you are so sweet to go to all this trouble. I am in Clinton, OH 44216.
> 
> All my chi girls can share stuff. They love everything and they wear between xxsmall - xsmall. Anything my santa wants to send will be loved and appreciated!!! I hope people don't make this too hard. If you are a multi chi household, it should be up to the santa on what they want to send. Let's keep this simple and fun, okay??? If anyone has any intention of complaining or not being appreciative, I would advise them not to join. This is just good, clean holiday cheer!!!:daisy:


That was sweet Robin...very well said This is going to be a lot of fun!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

apple you know im in


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hmmm....to do this or not. when will the gifts be sent around? earlier than christmas itself? the traffic of gift sending is horrible in the week of xmas o.o


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I'm in!

My girls and I live in California
I don't mind shipping outside of the U.S., so I can ship anywhere.

I wasn't going to really make a substantial list, but I know when someone says, "Oh just get me anything," that makes it even harder, LOL! These are ballpark suggestions.

*Britney & Butterfly's List*
** Blanket(s) (I bought them a fleece one for $5 from walmart, and they love it)
** Wellness small breed dry food
** Pink or Red collar, size small (this would be for Britney. Butter turns into a vegetable everytime I put something on her)

Like I said, these are ballpark suggestions. The only thing I'm going to specifically say No Thank You on, are treats and squeaky toys.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

HI crystal. Ive added you to the list Ive sent you a pm.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

pigeonsheep said:


> hmmm....to do this or not. when will the gifts be sent around? earlier than christmas itself? the traffic of gift sending is horrible in the week of xmas o.o


hi the gifts should be sent out no later than December 4th so that everyone will get theirs either way before or just in time for xmas. Ive got a bunch of different price ranges if money is a concern som only have $10.00 they can spend & others are willing to go above & beyond & go up to $100.00. 

Im asking eveyone through PM what they are able to spend that way there are hopefully no hurt feelings. YOu will be paired with someone in your price range & where you are willing to ship to. Its gunna be alot of fun hope you decided to join.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I'm in too. I will ship internationally and don't have a wish list all I will say is Cookie has hardly any teeth so cannot eat anything too hard, Lola will eat anything and everything. Cookie does not wear clothes but Lola does and is a big Chi ( tall and long ) Cookie loves soft toys and the smaller they are the more he loves them lol. Lola loves squeeky toys. This is great, I love buying presents, I can't wait to find out which Chi's I'm buying for and get started. Will we find out pretty soon?

Oh and I don't mind buying for multiple Chi's either


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

edited i have moved the deadline to sept 11

sending everyone there ss soon.


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

count me in.
I will post within the uk only though.
no wish list,remember bambi is very small though,a little over 2 lbs at 8 months old !
this is going to be fun...hope I get a little boy to buy for


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

princesslisa31 said:


> count me in.
> I will post within the uk only though.
> no wish list,remember bambi is very small though,a little over 2 lbs at 8 months old !
> this is going to be fun...hope I get a little boy to buy for


Ive added you to the list Ill pm you..


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

i'd love to join in but don't have enough posts


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

jade_carr said:


> i'd love to join in but don't have enough posts


edited moved the date to sept 11


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I thought about suggesting that people could add the type of food they feed just incase someone might want to add coupons or food samples to their gift package. just a thought I know that some companies will send out free samples & coupons if you ask anyway just a suggestion.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey I have no wish list really, except NO pigs ears (causes diahorrea) and NO clothes lol (Rocky likes to be naked). Thats all, im easy about what else.
Rocky LOVES toys that squeak ( I don't really but I put up with it for my boy)!!!!!!!!

Hehehehe I love secret santa!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

OK just a note about product coupons:
Dahlia eats Taste of the wild Prairie Blend Bison & Venison
or Solid Gold Hund & Flocken
Thanks!!
Also can I add small Bullysticks to her list?
Shes never had one.
Thanks for including us in the fun!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

i dont really have a wish list but if i was to think of anything anything small by lulu pink, if thats ok, but i dont mind im just delighted to be involved


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Wellll - just to add: No clothes for us either - Betty has two sweaters and that's enough for us! 

Also.. we do raw... so.. er... sending food really isn't an option - I imagine it would be ripe and stinky when it got here! LOL Cans of pure green tripe are okay and maybe even an order from haretoday.com but we're really set on the food, promise. I have enough to feed everyone's chihuahuas here for atleast a month. *blush*


----------



## 3l3ctric (Apr 5, 2009)

I'd like to join! I'll send my address and those details in a PM, but here are the preference details:

Ollie wears sweaters, tees, and polos, but I usually prefer pretty plain things. He wears a size small most of the time, he's about 6lb but he's fairly big around the rib cage. I feed Oirjen, almost any treats are okay, novelty things are always cute (dog ornaments or whatever), both dogs love most toys as long as they aren't just chunks of rubber, blankets or beds are always welcome... lol, pretty much anything is cool by us.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

3l3ctric I added you & responded to your pm


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I really need a few people to respond to my PM's I know we all have different time zones but when you dont respond with your info I begin to wonder. I want everyone to be happy so please do not sign up with the intention to get a gift but not send one. thanks.


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi all, i'm involved in the secret santa. so thought i'd provide whoever has me with some ideas. hope it helps.

I'm not a great fan of clothes but would love a winter coat for Lexie. nothing frilly as such. more of an elegant sort of thing maybe like a duffle type coat. Size small. As i'm in the UK if someone from US or canada has me it'd be nice to have something a bit different that i can't get here. i'm also a fan of pretty collars 8-10 inch size(not over the top, just nice). or a special pretty/unusual I.D tag (am happy to engrave it myself, unless you ask appleblossom to ask me for the details i'd want on there) as i've not got one for Lexie yet. 

hope this helps someone out there?? xxx


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I know we're almost reaching mid-September, but I'm ridiculously excited now! I can't wait to ship off my package, and I haven't even boughten anything yet!! 

I looove to spend money  When I was 3, I wanted 50 dollar bills.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

lol I love to shop too. Christmas will be here before you know it lol.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

December 4th is the day to start shipping, right?
Can we ship out earlier? Shipping is always so crazy in November-December.

I sent an item to someone in Canada last month, and they barely got it a few days ago :-/


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

LittleHead said:


> December 4th is the day to start shipping, right?
> Can we ship out earlier? Shipping is always so crazy in November-December.
> 
> I sent an item to someone in Canada last month, and they barely got it a few days ago :-/


I buy a lot of stuff from abroad and have found that anything coming from America comes very quickly but I had a package from canada that took forever! It was about 6 weeks until I got it. I think we could ship early and just mark the package Secret Santa and the person receiving it could just set it aside until the time to open it.

I can't wait to get started, I love buying little bits for Chi's.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

jade_carr said:


> Hi all, i'm involved in the secret santa. so thought i'd provide whoever has me with some ideas. hope it helps.
> 
> I'm not a great fan of clothes but would love a winter coat for Lexie. nothing frilly as such. more of an elegant sort of thing maybe like a duffle type coat. Size small. As i'm in the UK if someone from US or canada has me it'd be nice to have something a bit different that i can't get here. i'm also a fan of pretty collars 8-10 inch size(not over the top, just nice). or a special pretty/unusual I.D tag (am happy to engrave it myself, unless you ask appleblossom to ask me for the details i'd want on there) as i've not got one for Lexie yet.
> 
> hope this helps someone out there?? xxx


oooh I'd love to get you I know what I'd buy  I love pretty collars for mine and cute tags and I always buy a lot of cool stuff from America.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

I think AppleBlossum said no LATER then Dec 4th.
Yes its better to beat the xmas rush!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I would love to join but don't have the money.I hope everyone has fun and gets nice things.


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

MarieUkxx said:


> oooh I'd love to get you I know what I'd buy  I love pretty collars for mine and cute tags and I always buy a lot of cool stuff from America.


aww thats lovely. I wouldn't mind getting you either. i've got something in mind for a deserving little girly chi!

xxxx


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

hi 

i have been doing the secret santa thing for the last two years and to save you alot of headache you should have everyone who wants in to join elfster.com 

it will pick people at random and give them to someone else, also you should have two accounts one for uk & us to save in the price diff.

just some tips from someone who has done it before now back to my lurking

have fun


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

LittleHead said:


> December 4th is the day to start shipping, right?
> Can we ship out earlier? Shipping is always so crazy in November-December.
> 
> I sent an item to someone in Canada last month, and they barely got it a few days ago :-/


No December 4th is the last day you can ship. Please ship before then if you can. Its best to send early to make sure it gets where its going if you have someone far away.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Kioana said:


> hi
> 
> i have been doing the secret santa thing for the last two years and to save you alot of headache you should have everyone who wants in to join elfster.com
> 
> ...


lol lurking around!! thanks for the tips 
Everyone who has joined has been really generous so I havent had many issues with people willing to ship or anything. I think its more personal to pick & pair people accordingly. Computers are so impersonal. lol


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

FBRaRrN said:


> I would love to join but don't have the money.I hope everyone has fun and gets nice things.


I sent you a pm.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Kioana said:


> hi
> 
> i have been doing the secret santa thing for the last two years and to save you alot of headache you should have everyone who wants in to join elfster.com
> 
> ...


Missin you girl. Hope all is well. Kiss the babies!!!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I don't want to know who has me, but I want to know who has who!  

-Nosey Crystal

PS...can't wait until threads start showing up with chis and their gifts.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

LittleHead said:


> I don't want to know who has me, but I want to know who has who!
> 
> -Nosey Crystal
> 
> PS...can't wait until threads start showing up with chis and their gifts.


lol who has who leads back to who has you lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

You guys are making rhymes. A poet and didn't know it. :lol: I wanna tell who I have, but Apple will spank my butt. So I'm gonna shush!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

She told me its OK to reveal your identity cause we have
to use return addys on the package anyway.
Dont want it to end up in LaLa Land lost!!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

rcj1095 said:


> Missin you girl. Hope all is well. Kiss the babies!!!


 
(hugs) will do robin! you know where you find me :coolwink:


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> She told me its OK to reveal your identity cause we have
> to use return addys on the package anyway.
> Dont want it to end up in LaLa Land lost!!


no I said you can reveal who you have when the person receives your gift not before lol


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Ok here goes.
I have six chis but I am only entering my little naked one Harry.
he loves anything that squeaks,he also loves rope toys and he wears a small. all the chis can share the clothes and treats they eat any kind as long as it ain't from china.I ain't asking for all of this. this is just some stuff that we would like.
I live in the United States and my P.O. Box is 1644 Laurens S.C.
It can be something cheap.the clothes can be from a yard sale or something.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

added you to the list


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

anyone else wanna join?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Go Apple, go! You are doing such a great job at this! Thank you so much for doing this all for us.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

TLI said:


> Go Apple, go! You are doing such a great job at this! Thank you so much for doing this all for us.


thanks. Not a problem Im enjoying it today I bought a highlighter so I can color code as I go lol maybe then I can see the obvious matches in front of me lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Last year I thought I'd never figure out matches. I would sit there and look at it over and over. Nothing was registering. I had to put it all down and come back the next day. :lol:


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

TLI said:


> Last year I thought I'd never figure out matches. I would sit there and look at it over and over. Nothing was registering. I had to put it all down and come back the next day. :lol:


lol been there already turns out I just couldnt see lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Maybe that was my problem. :lol:


----------



## EmmaandSpikesMommy (Jan 3, 2009)

i would love to join but i dont have 100 posts maybe i will by oct 1st i better start posting haha


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

TLI said:


> Maybe that was my problem. :lol:


lol I bugged & bugged & stressed & then I saw it a match right there in from of my face the whole time. lol


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

oooh i have my partner! am so so excited to start shopping now!!!

xxx


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

jade_carr said:


> oooh i have my partner! am so so excited to start shopping now!!!
> 
> xxx


have fun shopping!!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

ive bought some stuff today for my ss yayyy


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

aw i'm still searching for the perfect gifts 
some little chis are going to get spoilt this year aren't they?!?!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

~*Mandy*~ said:


> ive bought some stuff today for my ss yayyy


hey so did i!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I can't buy anything yet cause my partner hasn't posted measurements and sizes. I'm getting antsy. :lol:


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Lily's at the computer right now with me and she wants to know who has her??? Anyone??? Okay, just saying, she said she wouldn't tell me. LOL.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Aww, if I had Lily, I'd totally spill my beans. But I don't, so I have nothing to spill!


----------



## joanne22 (Dec 31, 2008)

awwww i have not been paired up yet  lol cant wait to shop this reminds me must get my sizes up


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

can every one thats joined secret santa put their chis sizes on this thread plzzzzzzz

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=43598&page=2


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

just did it


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

dont worry Joanne22 Ive almost got you paired.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Ohh this sounds like a blast! I am in.


----------



## amyhedd (Aug 6, 2009)

aww what a good idea


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm in sounds like a great idea. Thanks.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Tanna & Baileys mom Ive added you & Pm'd you guys.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Paco weighs between 6 1/2 and 7 lbs, he wears a small. his neck is 7 inches, with a 13inch chest and he's 9 inches long. I'm sure he would love anything he received, but he loves squeaky toys, chicken jerky treats, and balls of any sort. he loves to dig in blankets and green is his signature color, but he loves any color of the rainbow. These are just some ideas, after all its the thought that counts. Merry Christmas to all this will be fun.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Tanna said:


> Paco weighs between 6 1/2 and 7 lbs, he wears a small. his neck is 7 inches, with a 13inch chest and he's 9 inches long. I'm sure he would love anything he received, but he loves squeaky toys, chicken jerky treats, and balls of any sort. he loves to dig in blankets and green is his signature color, but he loves any color of the rainbow. These are just some ideas, after all its the thought that counts. Merry Christmas to all this will be fun.


hi Ive got another thread titled secret santa sizes can you please post your measurements & sizes there as well It easier for people to refer over there when they need to know clothes size. thanks.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for adding me, I can't wait to get my person so I can begin the gift hunt! 

**EDIT** I didn't know there was a wish list... lol

Bailey LOVES Skineeze (he has the lion and the beaver), bully sticks, blankets & jittery toys. If it has a string and it jitters back and forth, he loves it. He steals the jittery cat toys... LOL 

He is a pretty simple boy, loves a good toy or chewie. He (and mom) isn't hard to please and will happily love anything that he is gifted.  He wanted me to ask that he doesn't get any clothes though, you know how boy's hate getting clothes for gifts. 

*Wanted to add... No rawhides or CHINA foods please.*


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Count Me in!!! sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Adrienne said:


> Count Me in!!! sounds like a lot of fun!


Ive added you Im sending you a pm.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Just to give everyone a heads up I have moved the deadline to Sept. 11th. sorry for any inconvience.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

hmm Our wish list is
Small Stuffed toys 
baby blankets
Sweaters ( winter here is not kind)
Bully sticks


thanks


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I would like to be in it too! I have 2 chihuahuas......Pedro and Max. They really don't like clothes, and they are on special diets, so good gift ideas would be stuffed toys and blankets. Pedro likes a ball that he can grab hold of easily. And maybe nice leashes. They both LOVE blankets and stuffed toys! Anything at all is greatly appreciated!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Pookypeds said:


> I would like to be in it too! I have 2 chihuahuas......Pedro and Max. They really don't like clothes, and they are on special diets, so good gift ideas would be stuffed toys and blankets. Pedro likes a ball that he can grab hold of easily. They both LOVE blankets and stuffed toys!


ok Im adding you Im Pming you in a minute.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

ok, I'll bite, count me in. I think I have enough posts, lol.

Zoe likes skineez and chewy slobber-things (that is our name for anything she can chew on that is edible or not). please no bully sticks, I have heard they are very 'aromatic' and i have a weak stomach. we like cute collars and leads too. She looks great in red, but we like pink too. she enjoys long walks on the beach and pina col------naw, i'm kidding, of course! lol

oh, she is a size XS


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

i love this!!! Jax and I are definitely in!!!! 
Wish list:
toys- that make crunchy paper noise (my fav!!), or anything- i love it all!
Bailey's Mommy doggie treats!!  MY FAV YUMM
clothes- maybe a warm sweater for winter?? size small
Whatever gift from chi friends would be FAB! 

I prefer to stay in the US


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm in - I'll ship anywhere. I don't have a wish list, just something the sender thinks is cute/cool. Lily is a small (3.4#) female. She does LOVE toys!!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

> Bailey's Mommy doggie treats!! MY FAV YUMM


Hehehe


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

* Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * said:


> Hehehe


You know we are fans!!


----------



## Litlbitprincess (Mar 3, 2009)

Please count me in too!!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Here is our official entry

Names: Ecko and Mimi
Location: Spokane, WA

If you would like to buy for:
Mimi anything girly =p
Ecko anything boyish =p

I think my only exception would be food/treats because my chis are quite picky.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm in also. I'm going with Fern on this one since Ivy and Willow have soo much already. She would wear an xxs but I will post measurements in other thread in the am. She loves any tiny toys, always could use sweater, hoodies, or any cute fashions  blankets, snuggle sacks, beds or anything you think she would love. We love bullystick also. No snacks since we have that covered  Looking forward to shopping soon  Willing to ship anywhere. We are in Salinas, California

Lori


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

thanks for joining. Ive pmd Georgia24 & rhaubejoi


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

its far too distracting looking for SS gifts when i have an essay to finish! not a bad distraction though! am so excited

xxx


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

jade_carr said:


> its far too distracting looking for SS gifts when i have an essay to finish! not a bad distraction though! am so excited
> 
> xxx


lol I know what you mean ive been browsing & I havent even paired myself with anyone yet. lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lots of SSness going on in here.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I couldn't really think of a wish-list, so I just though of a few things on a whim. 
Any clothing would be nice, they both love to be dressed up. Venus already has a lot of sweaters, but no t-shirts, and Jack doesn't have much at all so far. He still needs a little jacket, and sweaters, and a few t-shirts. He has a harness.
Any natural chews or treats, or toys, or even anyone crafty enough that would want to make a bedsack for both Venus and Jack to share.


----------



## IowasAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

I just hit 100 posts. Would it be okay if I joined in?


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I can't wait to get my person, I wanna get in the "zone" of gift giving goodies!  lol


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

wer're in!


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

any cute inexpensive chi ornaments very much appreciated!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

* Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * said:


> I can't wait to get my person, I wanna get in the "zone" of gift giving goodies!  lol


ccasion1:Me too! I'm getting into gift mode even though it's only September! Never too early to prepare for Christmas!!!:santa:


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

IowasAngel & elmopuppy I have sent you PM's


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

As far as a wish list goes, we don't have one lol. We'll be happy with whatever we get . 

I do need to add though that Boss has a super sensitive tummy when it comes to store bought treats (which is why I started making my own) so please no treats .


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Pookypeds said:


> ccasion1:Me too! I'm getting into gift mode even though it's only September! Never too early to prepare for Christmas!!!:santa:


LOL I"m the same way. I'm usually ready to get out the Christmas tree right when it gets cold but Dave makes me wait until after Thanksgiving lol.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

LMAO Kristin!!! My hubby is the same way, he wants the tree up as soon as Halloween is over... I make him wait until the day after Thanksgiving! After we hit the After Turkey sales, we spend that evening relaxing and putting up the tree. Then the next day, we start the wrapping of the goodies that we bought (and start stashing them under the tree) and the rest of the time until Christmas we are shopping and hunting for deals!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

LOL Dave doesn't even want the tree up THAT early. That's the earliest he is willing to let me bother him to bring it in from the shed lol.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I would prefer him to wait to put the tree up until December, but he just drives me insane... and its a never ending battle! lol Its bad enough that as soon as the radio stations start up with the Christmas songs, HE HAS THEM ON.... and they have been starting to play them before Thanksgiving these last couple years... OMG! lol

He is already bugging me about getting all the Halloween stuff out and up... it doesn't help that we both have interviews this weekend at one of the top rated haunted houses in all of the US. We both love Halloween, so we are excited and hopeful about the jobs!!!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

* Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * said:


> LMAO Kristin!!! My hubby is the same way, he wants the tree up as soon as Halloween is over... I make him wait until the day after Thanksgiving! After we hit the After Turkey sales, we spend that evening relaxing and putting up the tree. Then the next day, we start the wrapping of the goodies that we bought (and start stashing them under the tree) and the rest of the time until Christmas we are shopping and hunting for deals!


I miss having a tree. Me, my hubby, and his dad are all Lutheran, but his wife is a Jehovah's Witness, so she doesn't celebrate any holiday accept the resurrection. So since she can't she doesn't let the rest of us either. I can't wait til we get outta here... 
I'm not against other religions by any means, but I hate people like her that push it on other people because "I'm right, and you're all wrong."


----------



## IowasAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

YAY! Thank you appleblossom! I love buying presents!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

lilbabyvenus said:


> I miss having a tree. Me, my hubby, and his dad are all Lutheran, but his wife is a Jehovah's Witness, so she doesn't celebrate any holiday accept the resurrection. So since she can't she doesn't let the rest of us either. I can't wait til we get outta here...
> I'm not against other religions by any means, but I hate people like her that push it on other people because "I'm right, and you're all wrong."


((((HUGS)))) Sam, all will be better soon!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

lilbabyvenus said:


> I miss having a tree. Me, my hubby, and his dad are all Lutheran, but his wife is a Jehovah's Witness, so she doesn't celebrate any holiday accept the resurrection. So since she can't she doesn't let the rest of us either. I can't wait til we get outta here...
> I'm not against other religions by any means, but I hate people like her that push it on other people because "I'm right, and you're all wrong."



I have an aunt who is a Jehovah's Witness. She's the same way..the whole "I'm right, you're wrong" thing. She also tries to preach to us, which I cannot stand.


----------



## IowasAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

I guess I should include Coco and Cabo's wishlist.

Cabo:
bully sticks
any toy with a squeaker in it, preferrably one that is not easily shredded (for mommy's sanity LOL) or tug of war toys to play with Kina
doggy blanket...he loves to burrow at bedtime

Coco:
harness
winter coat 
clothes...she loves any kind.
bullysticks..just like big brother
any toy with bells in them...she has a blast with kitty toys.

I'll get their measurements tonight for the sizes post.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Kristin said:


> LOL I"m the same way. I'm usually ready to get out the Christmas tree right when it gets cold but Dave makes me wait until after Thanksgiving lol.


Hee heee...I hear ya' I get mine up about a week before Thanksgiving. We have one that is over 20' tall so it takes the hubbie forever to get it up, and It seems Christmas comes and goes, and this way I can also get presents wrapped and under the tree so I don't have to hide them all over the house lol!!! Thank goodness for fake trees hee heee!!!

Lori


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

my hubby gets the tree out come he77 or high water on green friday every year. Last year he had the house decorated before i got home from the sales! lol! the man is defo into Christmas! He was already talking last night about how excited he was that we had the inflatables to put up in the yard this year. of course, we both love halloween and thanksgiving too. I have a killer 'pumpkin'/'jack o' lantern' that I made 6 years ago that is still going strong and a little one that my son made when i was his cub scout den leader 2 years ago. when i dig them out i will have to take pictures.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Yay Im going SS shopping on Saturday!! 
thanks Apple I love this!!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Adrienne said:


> Yay Im going SS shopping on Saturday!!
> thanks Apple I love this!!


have fun shopping.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm in! I just pm'd ya back!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> I'm in! I just pm'd ya back!


lisa love where ya been ive missed you and those sweet pups of yours


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

yay lisa is in!!! Pmd you back


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Woo hoo.... Doin' the happy dance. Got my secret Santa so I can get started. Yippie 

Lori


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

dexter says he's willing to share his mommy's money. time to eat dinner for both of us! i'll be posting up my reply after


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

pigeonsheep said:


> dexter says he's willing to share his mommy's money. time to eat dinner for both of us! i'll be posting up my reply after


lol I knew dexter would be dying to join!! Pm me your address where you can ship & how much Dexter thinks you can spare lol


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Ivy's mom said:


> Woo hoo.... Doin' the happy dance. Got my secret Santa so I can get started. Yippie
> 
> Lori


your Pm box is full cant send you your ss address. lol


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Ohhh I am jealous.. I want my person tooooo!!!!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

* Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * said:


> Ohhh I am jealous.. I want my person tooooo!!!!


lol tomorrow i promise..


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Hehehe YAY!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Jerry wants to participate in Secret Santa 

He is in Nebraska

He wishes for a cute blanket; something homemade would be wonderful 
or a hooded bath towel 
no food items please.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

We definitely want to join in! 

Brody is in Kansas. 

He likes toys... especially skineez or similar and ANY kind of balls! 

Brodysmom


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

* Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * said:


> Ohhh I am jealous.. I want my person tooooo!!!!




:wave:Me tooooooooooo!!!!!!!:foxes_207:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hello whoever has Dexter 

*wishlist*
bullysticks (please no odorless ones),beef trachea, merrick texas taffy, squeaky toys, plush toys, collar, blankets...etc. please no rawhides of any kind (beefhide/porkhide is good) no pig ears.

mommy has been searching for the right doggy bowl for me *hint hint* ^_^ alas to no avail she still has yet to find one "perfect"


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

We forgot to add a Bedsack to our list.. Sorry.....


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Ive added you Jerry's mom & Pigeonsheep


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

OMG I just bought the cutest most perfect thing for my ss Chi. This is sooooooo exciting lol.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

I got my SS chi and know exactly what to do for them! yay! they will be soooo surprised! Now I really can't wait for Christmas! That has always been my fav part of Christmas---finding that perfect gift for someone something that will really please them and that suits them and that they can use or look at and make them think 'Wow, I am really loved!'
The best part is choosing a gift that shows someone that at least one other person believes that they are special.

ok, enough sappiness! yay, i got my person!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> Ive added you Jerry's mom & Pigeonsheep


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh oh oh ohhhhhh I want my person!!! (throws a fit) LOL


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

* Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * said:


> (throws a fit)


Was it heavy?


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh yes, very heavy... even broke the window.. dang it!


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

lololol! I just knew it! I told Zoe 'kim can throw fits with the best of them! lol


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

* Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * said:


> Oh oh oh ohhhhhh I want my person!!! (throws a fit) LOL



lol Stop being a baby!! Im pm'ing you you person now lol


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Hehehe I got my person!!! :blob4::blob5::blob8: :santa: Ho Ho Ho


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

* Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * said:


> Hehehe I got my person!!! :blob4::blob5::blob8: :santa: Ho Ho Ho


lol glad your happy now...


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I am so easy to please.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

* Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * said:


> I am so easy to please.


lol I should have made you wait a day or so more just for torture cause you reallllllllly wanted your person


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Lol that would have been mean!!! LMAO


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

appleblossom said:


> lol I should have made you wait a day or so more just for torture cause you reallllllllly wanted your person


I agree! 

but i still love ya kim!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hahahha! ^_^

*throws a loofah*! LOL


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

I didn't receive a secret chi pal? Should I have?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

apple is busy  she'll be giving out people's ss when she has time ^_^ shes not a robot hehehehe 

*throws fluffy bone at voodew*!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

LOL Kim you were taking a right fit LOL!
Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww I wanna know who is buying for my boy, I HATE secrets!!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

pigeonsheep said:


> apple is busy  she'll be giving out people's ss when she has time ^_^ shes not a robot hehehehe
> 
> *throws fluffy bone at voodew*!



lol couldnt help but laugh at that........


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

edited to moved date to Sept. 11


----------



## Litlbitprincess (Mar 3, 2009)

Here is a wish list for my little girl Abbie. Again it is just meant to offer some help! She is a girly girl so we love clothes, bonnets etc.. big time. So anything feminine, pink or other girly colors. She generally wears a xs (which tends to run a little big) but sometimes a bigger XXS. She is tiny but long. I will post measurements tonight for her in the measurement thread. We have a hard time keeping skirts on because she is so narrow lol and we do already have lots of handmade knitted sweaters so we are good for those. She loves squeakies and toys but prefers soft stuffy type ones rather than plastic. We are good for food as she eats Orijen puppy and it seems to last us forever lol. She loves treats if they are tiny or can be broken. Please no treats from china, pig ears or anything rawhide. We would gladly love your lightly used second hand clothes too.  I hope that helps!!!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Ok Im closing Secret Santa, everyone has been paired up. 

Thank you all for joining plese mail your gifts out no later than Dec.4th it is better to send early that way it makes it there in time for Christmas. 

Hope everyone enjoys shopping.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

:foxes_207: *is doing a happy Christmas shopping dance* :foxes_207:

Ok ... Christmas... HURRY UP!!! lol :santa: :reindeer:


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

* Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * said:


> :foxes_207: *is doing a happy Christmas shopping dance* :foxes_207:
> 
> Ok ... Christmas... HURRY UP!!! lol :santa: :reindeer:


lol 

Ive already finished 1 out of 3 people that Im doing I cant wait to ship it out.
humm wonder if she'd mind ss gifts at halloween ?


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

lol i'm sure they wouldn't mind.
I'm waiting for all mine that i ordered then i'm wrapping them all up!

you've done a great job with all this Apple thank you


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

YAY for Apple. Thanks honey for all your dedication and hard work. I hope whoever got your name takes good care of you!!!

This is so much fun maybe we should do a Christmas in July exchange too. LOL.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

TashaZ said:


> lol i'm sure they wouldn't mind.
> I'm waiting for all mine that i ordered then i'm wrapping them all up!
> 
> you've done a great job with all this Apple thank you


sounds like you ordered alot. lol

your welcome I enjoyed doing it. I thought that it all went together well minus the few issues I ran into but in the end everything turned out well. I just hope everyone receives a gift this year & no one gets disappointed.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

rcj1095 said:


> YAY for Apple. Thanks honey for all your dedication and hard work. I hope whoever got your name takes good care of you!!!
> 
> This is so much fun maybe we should do a Christmas in July exchange too. LOL.


your welcome Robin I enjoyed organizing it. Hopefully it turns out well in the end. I cant wait to start seeing the thread with all the gifts & Chis!

I hope who ever got me takes good care of me too lol.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Okay, as requested this is the chi's wish list. Since I have four please don't feel like you need to buy for all four of them. Something they can all share will be just fine. They will be very happy chi's with whatever they get. 

A few ideas for you:

Wellness Bars or any grain free treat. 
Toys (Skineez, Ty , or anything stuffed) 
Moo! Bully Sticks


These are just a few things they are familiar with. Please, feel free to send whatever you think they will enjoy. They will love whatever their Secret Santa Chi sends them! 
So will I! I can hardly wait!!


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

Hi everyone, 
don't worry i'm not going to spoil the fun, but I just need to make the forums stand on any type of gift exchanges clear. As stated by appleblossom in rule 2 there is no guarantee you will get a gift in return, (as has happened to members in the past), which is why we don't endorse any gift exchanges on the boards anymore.

I know people have already bought gifts, so if you want to go ahead now that's fine, but please understand that no action will be taken by admins or mods to sort any problems that occur, so although its been organised on the forum we can't moderate it and any disagreements relating to this should be discussed between the persons involved and not on the forum.

Anyway, I hope Santa gets you all something nice
:santa:

Mia


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

For me it's all about giving anyway. I wouldn't even get my panties in a bunch If I didn't get something. That would be on their hands not mine. I know I did good  thats all that matters to me. But Mia...I appreciate your comment, and totally understand, I do know some get pretty upset. And thank you Apple for puting this all together. I'm sooooooooo excited!!!!

Lori


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I thought I had put that Mods were not responsible for anything that goes wrong with the ss exchange & members will not be punished if they do not send out a gift..I guess I must have accidentally deleted it when I was editing.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I've never seen it done here but I saw pictures os ss on another forum. When do we open the parcels? Do we all put them aside for christmas day? Also on the other forum they all took pics of openeing the parcels and everything which I thought was great fun.

I've got some great things for my ss. I'm so excited, I love giving presents.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

MarieUkxx said:


> I've never seen it done here but I saw pictures os ss on another forum. When do we open the parcels? Do we all put them aside for christmas day? Also on the other forum they all took pics of openeing the parcels and everything which I thought was great fun.
> 
> I've got some great things for my ss. I'm so excited, I love giving presents.


Its up to you when you would like to open your gift you can wait till christmas or you can rip it open on your way back from the mailbox!! lol

Yes its great to see the chis opening gifts I look forward to seeing pics of what everyone gets.

Ive seen a ss pics thread here before 1 year. THis year their will definatly be one.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Ive got a question for you guys. Would you like me to list all the people who have joined ss so you can get an idea of who is participating?


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> Ive got a question for you guys. Would you like me to list all the people who have joined ss so you can get an idea of who is participating?


wonderful idea!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Jerry'sMom said:


> wonderful idea!


lol I wasnt sure if I should post it or not.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Yep that would me cool.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

as long as you only post their Member name and not the real name/address...I don't see anyone objecting...


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

here are the people who have joined ss. In no particular order

muzby, amandagalway, rcj1095, rocky scotland, 3l3ctric, mandy, Dahlias mama, tashaz, msmadison, TLI, litlehead, marieukxx, jade carr, FBRARrn, dazy mae, llbabyvenus, Iowasangel, Tanna, Adrienne, Waiushaoting, Avbjessup, rhaubejoi, Ivy's mom, kristin, Bailey's mom, Ahra1282, Pookypeds, Brodysmom, Mom of 4 chis, Pigeonsheep, Joanne22, Jerry's mom, voodewlady, Princesslisa31, Georgia24, lilbitprincess, Deme, Elmopuppy & last but not least appleblossom


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

interestin! i saw a pattern for someone lol!


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> interestin! i saw a pattern for someone lol!



hmmmmm, must be for someone who makes things.......hee hee hee! was it crochet...or knit.....or sewing.....lol!

do we have any woodworkers on here?

could it be scrapbooking....

oh, i am really gonna tease you now!!lol
MWA HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

just wanted to make a suggestion or maybe a sales pitch lol

Robbies bed sacks have made quite a few lists.
Just wanted to remind people that homemade treats also make great gifts too. 
Baileys mom & Kristin make treats if anyone might want to send some..


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

appleblossom said:


> Just wanted to remind people that homemade treats also make great gifts too.
> Baileys mom & Kristin make treats if anyone might want to send some..


yes, indeed! 

Kim's homemade treats are the best in town..
The chi's all say they're the best around!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

_*102 Days 'Til Christmas!*_


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

ok wish list for my two babies!

Bam and Lucy share all toys - they especially love the small skineez (already have the chicken) and anything soft and squeaky, they don't care for rubber or hard toys. 

No treats for them, with the exception of pupperoni and charlie's bear treats. 

As for clothes, bam usually wears a small, and lucy an xxs, for now. Their measurements are as follows: Bam (neck 9, chest 14, length 12, 8.5lbs - but i think i should double check on this), Lucy (neck 6, chest 10, length 9, 3lbs - but she is only 19 weeks and still growing!)

They would of course love anything! We're not picky


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Hehehe thanks guys.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I bought some secret santa stuff today...cant wait till time to ship..

Im thinking about using the flat rate shipping boxes but not quite sure how they work. 
Anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> I bought some secret santa stuff today...cant wait till time to ship..
> 
> Im thinking about using the flat rate shipping boxes but not quite sure how they work.
> Anyone have any experience with them?


They are very nice if you're shipping heavier items. But if you ship something very light, say under 5 lbs, it's usually cheaper to just pay regular shipping.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

They have 2 sizes flat rate box:
small $4.95 & the med/lg $10.95.
Be careful as they are similar and I got
snagged sending fish shipping supplies
last week.I ended up making 5 cents!!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

lilbabyvenus said:


> They are very nice if you're shipping heavier items. But if you ship something very light, say under 5 lbs, it's usually cheaper to just pay regular shipping.


I had wondered about that. I thought about getting the bubble type large mailing envelopes & using that I think every thing will fit but not quite sure.. Im doing 3 people I know that it will work for 2 of my people but not sure about the 3rd.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> They have 2 sizes flat rate box:
> small $4.95 & the med/lg $10.95.
> Be careful as they are similar and I got
> snagged sending fish shipping supplies
> last week.I ended up making 5 cents!!


wow 5 cents lol 

how do the boxes work do you pay extra to get them & then they ship for $5.00?


----------



## Litlbitprincess (Mar 3, 2009)

If it helps anyone I will post the best way to ship to Canada as the time gets closer to save everyone headaches, lost parcels and usually speed travel!! It is really easy too!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

rhaubejoi said:


> hmmmmm, must be for someone who makes things.......hee hee hee! was it crochet...or knit.....or sewing.....lol!
> 
> do we have any woodworkers on here?
> 
> ...


LOL! hahaha ur hilarious. no i meant it as a pattern for the ss groupings


----------

